# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  French doors. How to get ventilation with security.

## Spottiswoode

We have French doors opening onto a balcony in two bedrooms. The last couple of nights have been pretty warm, but with a cooling breeze blowing in later in the evening. We don't have A/C in one of the bedrooms and I was wondering how we could have an ending in the doors to allow the breeze in, but also prevent someone from outside from wandering in. I'm not generally paranoid about security, but when it's my kid's room opening onto a balcony with a set of stairs it is not at all secure so I've been shutting the doors after bed time. the main bedroom is ok becuase I can open the ensuite window for a cross breeze.  
currently the doors have the barrel bolts that push into the floor. I could drill a hole in the deck and lock the door in the ajar position, but want to be able to shut it without too much fuss in the middle of the night if we get a southerly blow in or it rrains.  
I thought it it might be possibly to install an awning type window in the door but seems like a lot of trouble. 
any ideas?

----------


## Micky013

Have you considered a phantom (roll up type) screen? I'm not sure how they go for security though

----------


## NRB

There are roll screens like Micky013 says and some that roll  across,but as he said not sure about security

----------


## Spottiswoode

Thanks, there are flyscreen doors in place. I was hoping for a suggestion that would allow a ventilation gap that was smaller than being able to get a persons head through, and secure enough that it couldn't be opened from outside, but could easily be closed from the inside. Might be too bi an ask, but you never know.

----------


## joynz

Why  not just replace the existing flyscreen doors with security mesh fly screen doors, with a snib on the inside to secure? 
Then, for less ventilation,  just open *one* of the French doors.

----------

